# Canon 10D



## George Farmer (18 Nov 2007)

Anyone any experience of the Canon 10D?

It has good reviews from what I've seen, although it's discontinued now.

It's only 6.3MP but that's plenty.  6 good MP is better than 10...

My uncle potentially has his spare soon you see.  He has some nice lenses too apparently.

If you're into cars you can see his site - http://www.drjohn.cc


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Nov 2007)

Hi George,
                   Don't have any experience with the canons but this one makes pretty good quality pictures from what I've read. The importance of pixel counts is a bit overrated anyway. The difference between 6mp and 10mp is only a 28% increase in the number of pixels added to the rows and columns. For example this camera will make an image 2,048 pixels x 3,072 pixels = 6.3 million pixels. a 10mp camera would make an image with something like 2,621 pixels x 3,932 pixels = 10.3 million pixels. It's tough to see the difference unless you made really big enlargements. The disadvantage of this model is that it can't use the EF-S lenses (that's one reason they discontinued it) but that's no big deal  if you're not doing any super wide angle shooting.

Cheers,


----------



## George Farmer (18 Nov 2007)

Thanks, Clive.  I'm going to book a photography course I think...


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Nov 2007)

No need George. All that tech-geek mumbo-jumbo is for pinheads.   I've seen your photos, like the contest entries. They are amazing :!: 

I'm still trying to figure out how to shoot through these glass boxes...  

Cheers,


----------



## George Farmer (29 Nov 2007)

Good news.

I'm getting my 10D next weekend with Sigma 17-35mm F2.8-4 EX DG lens and lots of other goodies.  

I've read the manual cover-cover already.

I'm excited.


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Nov 2007)

Cool 8)  can't wait to see some shots!

Cheers,


----------

